# Aylesbury Civic Centre JAN 2011



## Landie_Man (Apr 10, 2011)

Opened: 1975
Closed: 2010

Ok, I did this site months ago, and rushed it as I had work. Demo was fast on the way and Unfortunately other commitments took over!

Closed in June 2010 due to the opening of the new Waterside Theater, built as a complex with the Maxwell Pool and Civic car park 

Taken on a busted tripod

























































finally a signed trap door!


----------

